# Is this roth doomed? I think it's doomed.



## silence882 (Jul 6, 2016)

Doomed?





--Stephen


----------



## orchidman77 (Jul 6, 2016)

looks pretty bad, but keep us updated. Do you have Dragon's blood?

David


----------



## cattmad (Jul 6, 2016)

best case is to stop the rot and hope for a new growth next year, it can be saved, but going to be tough


----------



## Justin (Jul 6, 2016)

2 choices...pitch it and save the trouble or nurse it back to health over many years. 

Cut out all the infected parts. When you cut new top growth down they will put out new starts. The question will be whether they will be strong enough or stall out.

Is there a cultural cause for the rot?


----------



## Marco (Jul 6, 2016)

That does look pretty bad. But I wouldn't hold out hope. You never know what the outcome will be with a little TLC .


----------



## NYEric (Jul 6, 2016)

I saved a couple worse with DB.


----------



## paphioland (Jul 6, 2016)

It is probably not ruined. Rip center leaf out from as much of the base as you can. Usually easier than ripping the outer leaves. Rock it back and forth and pull. Dust some cinnamon in there or Ive used hand sanitizer which works well. Then make sure you keep the crown dry after that for the next two weeks. Keep the plant healthy though in same environment well watered. Just don't water the crown for two weeks.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 6, 2016)

Don't rip anything. The DB will dry and halt the spread.


----------



## Stone (Jul 6, 2016)

It doesn't look that bad to me. Looks like an old infection and starting to grow out. Depends how deep it goes..


----------



## paphioland (Jul 6, 2016)

I would rip it. Bacterial or fungal infections are very difficult to stop. It has already beaten the plants defenses and it is in the crown. IF it goes deep and infects all the leaves in the crown the plant is dead.


----------



## paphioland (Jul 6, 2016)

It also looks like you may have mites which could increase risk of infection.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 6, 2016)

Justin said:


> 2 choices...pitch it and save the trouble or nurse it back to health over many years.
> 
> Cut out all the infected parts. When you cut new top growth down they will put out new starts. The question will be whether they will be strong enough or stall out.
> 
> Is there a cultural cause for the rot?



My understanding is a combination of too much water on the leaves/crown, cold temperatures, and poor air circulation. 

That being said, I think also poor genes. I had 4 roths, all in the same conditions; 3 are fine, 1 succumbed to rot.


----------



## silence882 (Jul 6, 2016)

Thanks for the tips, everyone. I've just ordered some DB from Eric, so I'll try that. I've removed it from the rest of the collection. This is a division of an unremarkable old cross, so I won't be torn up if I lose it.

There's no cultural cause that I can find and I haven't seen any mites. This is the first plant I've had hit with crown rot except for one that came to me in bad shape already.

--Stephen


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 6, 2016)

treat it now by removing the diseased parts. Use cinnamon, then DB when it arrives. Don't wait to treat.


----------



## paphioland (Jul 6, 2016)

Remove the infected tissue. The chances of you stopping it any other way are small at best.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 6, 2016)

Hmmm, send me your email and I will send you photos.


----------



## paphioland (Jul 6, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Hmmm, send me your email and I will send you photos.



Can you post them here? In the crown?


----------



## abax (Jul 7, 2016)

The Dragon's Blood is a little miracle in a bottle. You may
have to remove some infected tissue, but the DB will
take care of the rest.

*never, ever get water into the crown of an orchid. They don't like it and will get revenge in a way you won't like.


----------



## Bjorn (Jul 7, 2016)

Dragons Blood should arrest the rot if it is not to far come, but there will be a set-back. If the crown is entirely ruined, you may have to wait for a side-shoot which can take a year. But then, orchid growing is a matter of patience.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 7, 2016)

silence882 said:


> There's no cultural cause that I can find and I haven't seen any mites. This is the first plant I've had hit with crown rot except for one that came to me in bad shape already.
> 
> --Stephen



Just to be sure, I'd keep it away from your other roths (or plants).


----------



## Gilda (Jul 7, 2016)

Ozpaph said:


> treat it now by removing the diseased parts. Use cinnamon, then DB when it arrives. Don't wait to treat.



I agree and with what Bjorn posted...will be a patience test if a new growth appears but if it's special it's worth a shot..nothing ventured ,nothing gained !! Best of Luck !


----------



## NYEric (Jul 7, 2016)

paphioland said:


> Can you post them here? In the crown?



No, I don't have a computer I can post from. If I email them to you, you could post them. Yes crown rot same as photo and worse.


----------



## geogeo21 (Jul 8, 2016)

Here's what happened to mine. I cut out that bad growth and now it's starting to push out new growth


----------



## geogeo21 (Jul 8, 2016)

*Here's mine*

Here it was this past spring. I cut this part out and now pushing out growth.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 8, 2016)

no photos attached.


----------



## silence882 (Jul 9, 2016)

I've coated the outside and flooded the crown with DB. Now to wait and see how it does.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 9, 2016)

Ok, good luck.


----------

